# Somos peruanos Tacna... te adoramos, TACNA



## mkografo

excelente el thread de tacna, buenas fotos, ^^ si pes casi iguales las piletas por no decir q son identicas, :nuts:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

asu que tal parecido.... no dudo que en algún otro lugar del planeta haya otra parecida... :lol::lol:

pero bueno... dejamos atrás el tema de las piletas.... :runaway:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> asu que tal parecido.... no dudo que en algún otro lugar del planeta haya otra parecida... :lol::lol:


:lol: Es exàctamente lo que iba yo a decir.



Chris_ALOR said:


> pero bueno... dejamos atrás el tema de las piletas.... :runaway:


Exacto, màs fotos porfavor !!!!!


----------



## dlHC84

ex*a*cto en Valparaiso.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Por cierto Chris, te metiste al teatro??? ... he visto algunos videos sobre el y me pareciò muy interesante.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

mmm nop loco... ni sabía donde quedaba... es que estaba apurado tomando fotos... solo tuve un día para fotografiar Tacna


----------



## Inkandrew9

Xess!!! serà pa la pròxima entonces. Algunas fotos que quieras mostrar???


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gustó la estación, estuve en Tacna cuando tenía 7 años, tengo una foto en un monumento a Colón, pero no recuerdo bien donde quedaba.

Buena calidad la de las fotos.


----------



## Victor23peru

COOOLL EL THREAD ALOR TUS PICS ESTAN BRAVASAS KOMO LA CITY


----------



## Chris_ALOR

_Alameda Bolognesi...​_


----------



## roberto_vp

Me gustan mucho los techos típicos en la segunda foto.


----------



## GabrielGaiden

Mi ciudad Natal 

xvr el tema!!

Haber si sacan fotos a lugares del centro historico que no sea la Catedral ni la avenida Bolognesi es una penita que yo siendo tacneño no tenga una buena camara  sorry no me baneen por eso :S

Adeu


----------



## pressplay

jajajajaj un bosque de palmeras seeeeeeeeeeeh !!


----------



## PERUROCKER

Esa foto me trae recuerdos en este lugar se ponen las señoras a leer tu futuro con hoja de coca.








[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## PERUROCKER

Se ve bien cuidada la Av bolognesi.


----------



## AQPCITY

La estacion , Gran lugar gratos recuerdos siempre quise ir a Arica en tren pero mi viejo no me dejaba, hno: , hay un museo interesante ahi adentro en la estacion

la alameda. .. Siempre tan bacan y cosmopolita, esta avenida junto a la plaza triangular de tacna son mis lugares favoritos de la heroica, este 28 de agosto es su aniversario de reincorporacion patria,


----------



## Chris_ALOR

El Bajopontino said:


> Me gustó la estación, estuve en Tacna cuando tenía 7 años, tengo una foto en un monumento a Colón, pero no recuerdo bien donde quedaba.
> 
> Buena calidad la de las fotos.


Ese monumento Bajo queda cerca de donde tome la primera foto de la alameda.. unos metros más arriba... ^^

Ahh y gracias por lo de la calidad 



Victor23peru said:


> COOOLL EL THREAD ALOR TUS PICS ESTAN BRAVASAS KOMO LA CITY


Claro tenia que ser así... XD



roberto_vp said:


> Me gustan mucho los techos típicos en la segunda foto.


Hay una casona más chevere... luego la mostrare loco :Okay:



GabrielGaiden said:


> Mi ciudad Natal
> 
> xvr el tema!!
> 
> Haber si sacan fotos a lugares del centro historico que no sea la Catedral ni la avenida Bolognesi es una penita que yo siendo tacneño no tenga una buena camara  sorry no me baneen por eso :S
> 
> Gracias Gabriel por visitar el thread... que bueno que hay un forista de Tacna... ahh y claro que tome algunas fotos fuera del área central... al final las pondré...
> 
> Adeu





pressplay said:


> jajajajaj un bosque de palmeras seeeeeeeeeeeh !!


sep.. es impresionante... :yes:



PERUROCKER said:


> Se ve bien cuidada la Av bolognesi.


En si la avenida y alameda se ven bien, el problema es siempre las casas que van alrededor de estas... 



AQPCITY said:


> La estacion , Gran lugar gratos recuerdos siempre quise ir a Arica en tren pero mi viejo no me dejaba, hno: , hay un museo interesante ahi adentro en la estacion
> 
> la alameda. .. Siempre tan bacan y cosmopolita, esta avenida junto a la plaza triangular de tacna son mis lugares favoritos de la heroica, este 28 de agosto es su aniversario de reincorporacion patria,


Así es y hay que celebrar porque volvió al rico Perú... 

Gracias chicos por visitar el thread, todos :grouphug:


----------



## GabrielGaiden

Chris_ALOR said:


> Lo que faltaba..... :sleepy:


Hola 

Sigues en la ciudad o ya te fuiste? xD


----------



## Chris_ALOR

ya me fui loco....  .... mañana pongo más fotitos :hi:


----------



## J Block

Excelentes fotos, Chris, espero ver el resto de fotos.


----------



## DoctorZero

Buenas fotos. Como siempre las calles de Tacna lucen impecables.


----------



## MONINCC

En este foro hay muy buenos fotografos, pero tu Christian, sin dudas, estas entre los ellos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

hermosa la alameda bolognesi... buenas fotos


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonito Tacna, ese paseo o alameda me agrada, tiene buena pinta. Hay también arquitectura republicana aunque pocos ejemplares, esos típicos del sur peruano de techos triangulares truncos (que nor ecuerdo su nombre, Chris, hazme recordar!).

Sugiero a foristas que nos visitan de otros foros a que opinen con el mayor tino posible, de lo contrario, es preferible evitar comentar. Limitarse a comentar sobre las fotos y especialmente si hay conocimiento del tema... Por favor, no insistir en lo mismo, evitemos problemas, punto.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Mirko4 said:


> Me borraron los mis posteos. *Que pena por uds peruanitos....*


hno:hno:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

J Block said:


> Excelentes fotos, Chris, espero ver el resto de fotos.


Gracias Bruno... ya subo unas fotos... espero que me duren hasta el 28 de agosto... :lol::lol:



DoctorZero said:


> Buenas fotos. Como siempre las calles de Tacna lucen impecables.


En gran parte es así.. y lo comprobé (claro siempre hay zonas desordenadas)... pero sobre todo me gusto que tienen mucho cuidado por las áreas verdes... y bueno en infraestructura vial no esta nada mal la ciudad... avenidas bastantes amplias para el pequeño parque automotor que tiene... 

Saludos DoctorZero :hi:



MONINCC said:


> En este foro hay muy buenos fotografos, pero tu Christian, sin dudas, estas entre los ellos


Gracias loco  Saludos al hermoso Cusco 



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> hermosa la alameda bolognesi... buenas fotos


Es bonita, pero creo que le vendría bien una pequeña remodelación.... mejor mobiliario urbano, retirar el cableado aéreo, etc... pero de todas maneras es bonita... :lol::lol: Saludos Trujillo Rocks :hi:



skyperu34 said:


> Muy bonito Tacna, ese paseo o alameda me agrada, tiene buena pinta. Hay también arquitectura republicana aunque pocos ejemplares, esos típicos del sur peruano de techos triangulares truncos (que nor ecuerdo su nombre, Chris, hazme recordar!).


Techos Mojinete  y efectivamente Jona los encuentras bastante en las ciudades y pequeños poblados de la costa sur... Tacna, Moquegua, Ilo, Punta de Bombon, Cocachacra... estos dos últimos de la región Arequipa. 

Saludos Sky


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Hotel de Turistas...... o es Gran Hotel ... XD


----------



## GabrielGaiden

Más fotoss!!!


----------



## PERUROCKER

Buena chris, excelentes fotos. se ve bien cuidada esa zona por donde se ubica el Hotel.


----------



## AQPCITY

el ex, turistas.. me gustaba su piscina.. aunque pintadito sigue siendo el mismo de siempre.


----------



## Wild_Swan

Preciosas fotos, en especial la de la Alameda Bolognesi. Tacna, si bien es cierto no es una de las ciudades más grandes del Perú, sí es una de las ciudades peruanas con mejor calidad de vida. 

Me falta conocer esa ciudad.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Me encanta el hotel de turistas de Tacna, es bien acogedor.


----------



## DoctorZero

El hotel se vería mejor sin el rojo, aunque no se ve mal.



Chris_ALOR said:


> En gran parte es así.. y lo comprobé (claro siempre hay zonas desordenadas)... pero sobre todo me gusto que tienen mucho cuidado por las áreas verdes... y bueno en infraestructura vial no esta nada mal la ciudad... avenidas bastantes amplias para el pequeño parque automotor que tiene...
> 
> Saludos DoctorZero :hi:


Saludos Chris_ALOR.


----------



## mkografo

tambien se veria mejor si borran ese grafiti q algun debil mental escribiohno:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno, el hotel no me convence del todo, no esta mal ... peeero esos techitos verdes de los balcones hno:, y claro, deberìa limpiarse esos grafitis. Buenas fotos Christian


----------



## Chris_ALOR

GabrielGaiden said:


> Más fotoss!!!


Claro, claro ya vienen mañana 



PERUROCKER said:


> Buena chris, excelentes fotos. se ve bien cuidada esa zona por donde se ubica el Hotel.


La zona baja también es bonita.. donde se pone un poco descuidada es por la universidad Jorge Basadre (parte alta de la avenida)...



AQPCITY said:


> el ex, turistas.. me gustaba su piscina.. aunque pintadito sigue siendo el mismo de siempre.


Sep... esta igual como cuando me fui a vivir a Tacna a mediados de los 90s... gratos recuerdos... :tongue2:



Wild_Swan said:


> Preciosas fotos, en especial la de la Alameda Bolognesi. Tacna, si bien es cierto no es una de las ciudades más grandes del Perú, sí es una de las ciudades peruanas con mejor calidad de vida.
> 
> Me falta conocer esa ciudad.


Sip, si no me equivoco está en segundo lugar en calidad de vida a nivel nacional... rico comercio :lol::lol:



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Me encanta el hotel de turistas de Tacna, es bien acogedor.


Supongo que entraste Jorge_U_Otaku.. jeje... Me da curiosidad sus interiores... Gracias por visitar el tema loco :hi:



DoctorZero said:


> El hotel se vería mejor sin el rojo, aunque no se ve mal.
> 
> Saludos Chris_ALOR.





mkografo said:


> tambien se veria mejor si borran ese grafiti q algun debil mental escribiohno:





Inkandrew9 said:


> Bueno, el hotel no me convence del todo, no esta mal ... peeero esos techitos verdes de los balcones hno:, y claro, deberìa limpiarse esos grafitis. Buenas fotos Christian


Claro le caería bien remodelación, ya traido más fotitos DoctorZero, mkografo y Andres :hi:


----------



## antonio32133

Y sigues vacanes las fotos por otro lado cuando no esos vagos haciendo sus rayones en las parades..


----------



## mangolight

CHevere!, las fotos estan rebuenas!!, tacna se ve bien. Solo me cuadra ese piso copabanesco, pero fue una moda en una epoca(lo entiendo).
Gracias por las fotos sugar.


----------



## Jose Amadeo

Muy buenas fotos cris sigo a la espera que postees mas de esta ciudad enblema del peru jejeje


----------



## pressplay

regias las fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9

pressplay said:


> osh... toncs... Tacna Prehispanica!!!


:lol: ... No hay mas px ... Què podemos hacer??? Christian, regresa a Tacna!!!

Y bueno, tan buenas tus fotos ... sobretodo la de la Mezquita BAB-UL-ISLAM

:cheers:


----------



## AQPCITY

papiriqui said:


> ...... al otro lado de la ciudad ,rio arriba habian restaurantes campestres muy buenos..no recuerdo el nombre de la zona.


Pocollay, Calana, Pachia ,, la campiña tacneña, muy buenos restaurantes sobre todo de parrillas..

Lo que mas extraño de Tacna es el Picante a la Tacneña, de una casona ubicada por la calle pallardeli, por el mercado central, no se si aun funcionara.

sobre el paseo de Bandera no hay cosa mas patriotica y ni emocionante, de chiquillo se me caian las lagrimas al ver pasar la gigantesca bandera y las bandas de musica.. 

Tacna es Tacna, ahi no acaba el Peru , mas bien es en Tacna comienza la Patria.


----------



## pedronia

si es mas barato ir al dentista a tacna que en chile, aca es muy caro, tambien va gente al quirofano aunque han habido muchos casos de estafas y negligencias medicas en tacna.

la otra vez vi un reportaje sobre el robo de autos a chilenos en tacna y como las autoridades de la ciudad no hacian nada cuando los chilenos lo denunciaban.

mi papa conocio tacna, tiene una hermosa iglesia y bastante comercio y barato 

saludos


----------



## roberto_vp

Bueno, esos son males típicos de ciudades fronterizas... lo de las estafas y negligencias depende del lugar, no creo que un consultorio de esquina preste muy buen servicio ni en Tacna ni en Lima ni en otro lugar.


----------



## J Block

roberto_vp said:


> Bueno, esos son males típicos de ciudades fronterizas... lo de las estafas y negligencias depende del lugar, no creo que un consultorio de esquina preste muy buen servicio ni en Tacna ni en Lima ni en otro lugar.


Claro, o sea, tampoco uno puede ir a tratarse en cualquier hueco de mala muerte y esperar quedar regio. :lol: 

Sentido común, señores. Hay que querer a su cuerpo!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

J Block said:


> Claro, o sea, tampoco uno puede ir a tratarse en cualquier hueco de mala muerte y esperar quedar regio. :lol:
> 
> Sentido común, señores. Hay que querer a su cuerpo!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mkografo

^^ claro pes hay q invertir un poco mas en la salud, si pagas poco no exijas gran cosa


----------



## Poligono

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Eh, yo me hospedé en el hotel que se encuentra en el edificio más alto de Tacna.





Chris_ALOR said:


> Jorge... seguro los interiores de ese hotel tiene un look a lo ochentero... no??¿


Estoy sospechando que yo también estuve en ese hotel, si no hay muchos más hoteles con tantos pisos entonces si debe ser ese, había un mercadito cerca a un par de cuadras y muchos ambulantes por algunas calles aledañas, aunque desde ese entonces seguro ha cambiado bastante, apenas estaba en la primaria.

Saludos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Las últimas fotos de Tacna...  
Unas fotos de la avenida que se dirige al cono sur de la ciudad (vía Férrea Tacna-Arica)... unos amigos Tacneños me comentaron del lió en el que se había metido el alcalde por la millonada de dinero gastado solo en faroles ornamentales... La avenida es de aproximadamente 3.15 km... cada farol está a 7.5 metros de otro (si no es menos XD)... 
saquen la cuenta :nuts: 










Algo loable es la consideración de una ciclovía, buena iluminación y el cuidado de áreas verdes y palmeras (cuando pase bastante tiempo se verá chevre).
Lo único que le cambiaría sería el piso usado en la alameda... ese cerámico se ve muy corriente... mejor hubiera sido de un color puro.









Constante mantenimiento y limpieza de las calles... solo faltaría un mejor gusto en el diseño de las edificaciones por parte de los residentes y negocios.









Por el nivel de detalle de los faroles se asume que son bien caros...







​


----------



## San Lázaro

Chris_ALOR said:


> Constante mantenimiento y limpieza de las calles... solo faltaría un mejor gusto en el diseño de las edificaciones por parte de los residentes y negocios.
> ​





..ahí está el detalle. 
Y lo veo jodido que se resuelva solo. Motu proprio los vecinos no amanecerán con "buen gusto", habría que tomar otras medidas correctivas por el bien de las ciudades peruanas.​


----------



## roberto_vp

Cómo quisiera esos faroles (con otra lámpara más acorde) en el centro de mi ciudad!


----------



## Victor23peru

COOOLLL EL THREAD EL DEL KUSKO, AREKIPA, TACNA, ILO, MOKEGUA(NO REKUERDO PERO KREO SI TAMBIEN ABIA) PUNO ME ENKANTA EL SUR BEUNAS CITYS Y BIEN GUARDADO KE SE LO TENIAN


----------



## J Block

roberto_vp said:


> Cómo quisiera esos faroles (con otra lámpara más acorde) en el centro de mi ciudad!


+1

Se nota que esos faroles no son cualquier cosa (a diferencia de los que Miyashiro instala en las avenidas chorrillanas).

Muy buenas fotos, se nota que por lo menos la municipalidad se preocupa por la limpieza de Tacna y el transporte no contaminante. Aunque también cambiaría la cerámica en los paseos peatonales.


----------



## pressplay

:bash: vas a regresar ahora mismo a tacna tomar fotos .. es una orden ... :lol: jAJAJAJ es mentira xD


----------



## Inkandrew9

J Block said:


> +1
> 
> Se nota que esos faroles no son cualquier cosa (a diferencia de los que Miyashiro instala en las avenidas chorrillanas).
> 
> Muy buenas fotos, se nota que por lo menos la municipalidad se preocupa por la limpieza de Tacna y el transporte no contaminante. Aunque también cambiaría la cerámica en los paseos peatonales.


+1

Grax x las fotos Christian


----------



## PERUROCKER

Hermosa Tacna una ciudad muy ordenada, encontre una panoramica del terminal terrestre de tacna


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Gracias chicos por seguir visitando el thread... :hi: aún me queda una foto más de Tacna y algunas yapas.... XD


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que bien Tacna, la avenida del ferrocarril se ve agradable, sólo faltaría mejorar los predios.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

esta chevere la avenida del ferrocaril, lo de los faroles debe haber costado mucho dinero por la cantidad... pero se ve bien ah


----------



## nekun20

La ciudad no es fea, con una manito de pintura en algunas zonas se veria bastante bien, además tiene construcciones muy lindas e importantes como la catedral, la mezquita y la pileta.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me hubiera gustado llegar al post 300 pero no me alcanzaron las fotos... nada mejor que una mano del batallón!!! :guns1: :naughty:


----------



## pressplay

Christenator









000

pero cuando subiras mas fotos al thread ?


----------



## aqpboy45

:banana:


----------



## Limbert

No quedas satisfecho nunca!!!, jaja ...bromita!!

Me gusta la foto Chris esta muy buena!




PD: Secrets!!!!?????
PD: jmlg45???


----------



## aqpboy45

:banana:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Los faites del Perú austral se preparan en ese lugar, bien ahí, aunque no me gustaría ser militar, es más, creo que no podría serlo por tener pies planos.


----------



## JaVPrO

Recién veo el thruead, pero vi todas las fotos. Qué ordenada, limpia y bonita es Tacna. Me he animado a ir  Con más inversiones (que ya han llegado a otras ciudades pero no a Tacna todavía), el desarrollo de algunos proyectos mineros, y el crecimiento del poder adquisitivo que goza el país en general, Tacna será mejor y definitivamente será un polo de desarrollo cada vez más importante.


----------



## GabrielGaiden

Limbert said:


> No quedas satisfecho nunca!!!, jaja ...bromita!!
> 
> Me gusta la foto Chris esta muy buena!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: *Secrets!!!!?????*
> PD: jmlg45???


:nuts:


Viva Tacna!!!!!


----------



## AQPCITY

Uno queda impresionado ver el Tacna actual al tacna de hace años, hoy replandece de verdor y limpieza, jardines por todos lados, muy bien ornamentada y mantenida hasta aveces creo que se exagera en la ornamentacion.

Falto esa famosa plaza de un distrito de tacna que tiene una piletaza.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:banana: Visiten Tacna este 28 de Agosto :banana:


----------



## pressplay

^^ fotos auuu fotos auuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Yap... más tarde kay:


----------



## dlHC84

La bonita y patriota Tacna, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me olvide de subir fotos... ... Ya pongo más tardecito sin falta.


----------



## tacall

que fotos! muy buenas tanto el lado antigua de tacna como la reciente obra... que faroles, espero volver a tacna se extraña la calides de esa ciudad


----------



## cmonzonc

Recién me doy cuenta de la existencia de este thread, muy buenas fotos... las que más me gustaron fueron la de las casonas republicanas.


----------



## auror07pe

Tacna se ve muy ordenada y limpia, me hace recordar mucho a La Perla en el Callao, todos las avenidas con áreas verdes, construcciones relativamente parecidas.
Tengo una duda, según lo que me comentan muchas personas, de las ciudades importantes de nuestro país, digamos que Tacna es una de las mas aburridas en cuento a vida nocturna, no se si me podrían aclarar eso.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Bueno locos, me hubiera gustado poder mostrar más de esta linda ciudad peruana, 
lamentablemente estas son las 3 últimas fotos de mi viaje relámpago por Tacna, espero que haya sido de su agrado.

Saliendo por la costanera, cerca a Boca del río... 









Puerto Grau...









Ingresando al desierto arequipeño.... 









Eso es todo.. gracias por visitar y acompañarme en este thread :bowtie:​


----------



## El Bajopontino

La última foto está buenísima.


----------



## Limbert

Se nota que es Arequipeño, jeje

El puerto se ve tan....:S bonito!!


----------



## DefKoRnes

Muy buenas fotos...se ve bastante bien la heróica


----------



## aqpboy45

se puede colaborar cn fotos d tacna?


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Gracias por los comentarios chicos ...

P.d: aqpboy, loco como ya termine el thread si deseas pon fotos. No hay problema...


----------



## aqpboy45

Chris_ALOR said:


> Gracias por los comentarios chicos ...
> 
> P.d: aqpboy, loco como ya termine el thread si deseas pon fotos. No hay problema...


ok
:banana:


----------



## aqpboy45

*Tacna*


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gusto la toma del Alto de la Alianza... :happy:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chris_ALOR said:


> Me gusto la toma del Alto de la Alianza... :happy:


Es este monumento no???








A mi tambièn me gusta 

Buena recopilaciòn AqpBoy45 :cheers:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

^^^^

Sí, ése es el Alto de la Alianza, cuando estuve en Tacna lo visité y la bandera boliviana estaba al revés, osea, con el verde arriba y el ojo abajo.


----------



## dlHC84

... pregunta... Los símbolos peruanos están en el Morro de Arica por qué así está establecido en el Tratado de Ancón? 
Desde mi punto de vista y basándome en datos históricos en el Alto de la Alianza sólo debería de estar la bandera del Perú.

Las últimas fotos están bonitas, los lugares se ven limpios y ordenados, excepto el cartel de "Plaza Mayor J.Quiñones"


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

^^ si que la fregaron con ese cartel

PEro bueno... Tacna en general se ve bien! GRacias por el thread Chris, y por esta ultima contribucion aqpboy


----------



## aqpboy45

dlHC84 said:


> ... pregunta... Los símbolos peruanos están en el Morro de Arica por qué así está establecido en el Tratado de Ancón?
> Desde mi punto de vista y basándome en datos históricos en el Alto de la Alianza sólo debería de estar la bandera del Perú.
> 
> Las últimas fotos están bonitas, los lugares se ven limpios y ordenados, excepto el cartel de "Plaza Mayor J.Quiñones"


q tiene el cartel???hno:



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> ^^ si que la fregaron con ese cartel
> 
> PEro bueno... Tacna en general se ve bien! GRacias por el thread Chris, y por esta ultima contribucion aqpboy


d nuevo q pasa cn el cartel???hno:hno: 
y...
d nada :banana:


----------



## pressplay

una vez mas aqpboy45 chevere la recopilacion de fotos ... Christina espero mas fotos aaaa!! :bash: grrrrr


----------



## aqpboy45

pressplay said:


> una vez mas aqpboy45 chevere la recopilacion de fotos ... Christina espero mas fotos aaaa!! :bash: grrrrr


gracias:banana:


----------



## auror07pe

Me parece que deberían retirar esa bandera de Bolivia en ese monumento, o en todo caso colocar la bandera de Chile también.


----------



## aqpboy45

Feliz dia Tacna!


----------



## GabrielGaiden

Feliz diaaa Tacna!!!!! :banana:


80 años de Reincorporacion al Perú!!!!! :cheers1::colgate::banana2::banana2:



:applause:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Feliz día Tacna :banana::banana:

:dance:


----------



## AQPCITY

Feliz Dia Tacna,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 










seguro estran celebrando ,, quisiera estar alla,,, :cheers2:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

HACE 80 AÑOS TACNA REGRESÓ AL PERÚ








foto: Portada del Comercio de hoy.... XD


----------



## kaMetZa

Me gustaría ver el paseo de la bandera. Ya será.

¿Y el aniversario de Tacna, cuándo es?


----------

